# Overusing my belt?



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 7, 2014)

Reading about back injuries I got to thinking am I using my belt to much? 

I used to run into lower back issues all the time . Any back day the best case scenario I would be stiff the next few days and recover worst I would tweak something and be hurt for a week or two 

Squatting also I never really hurt my back squatting but I would be stiff and uncomfortable the next day or two 

Since getting my belt and using it on every back movement and squatting I have 0 back pain at all other then the normal doms from getting after it . 

Am I missing out on anything besides injury and degrading of the back by using the belt ? 

Its by far the best piece of equipment I ever bought


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2014)

Let's review

No belt = pain and injury 
Belt = no pain or injury

The answer seems obvious when rephrase like that.

You don't necessarily have a weak back. The belt doesn't just protect the back. It allows you to brace yourself all the way around from the abs to obliques to spinal erectors plus all the little core muscles inside.

One thing that may help would be some core work. Next time you are watching TV or doing nothing hop on the floor and do a plank.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 7, 2014)

What I am wondering is if I am missing out on anything by wearing the belt ? There's no chance I am gonna give it up its night and day for me . I went through a set of rows this week with out it just one set b/c I was rushing not thinking and I felt my back degraded the next day 

i


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 7, 2014)

Yep belt if it helps. No belt if it is giving you other complications.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> What I am wondering is if I am missing out on anything by wearing the belt ? There's no chance I am gonna give it up its night and day for me . I went through a set of rows this week with out it just one set b/c I was rushing not thinking and I felt my back degraded the next day
> 
> i


Yes you are missing out in pain and suffering.  Bout it...


----------



## goodfella (Nov 8, 2014)

Just feels good wearing it in general to me. Almost is like a stretch that wakes me up and gets me more motivated.


----------



## woodswise (Nov 8, 2014)

As Pillar says, wearing a belt does not weaken your back muscles, rather it helps to stabilize your core when lifting because you take a deep breath and push out on your core when doing the lift (whether a deadlift, squat or clean and press).  In contrast, when lifting without a belt, you have nothing to push out on and it is harder to stabilize your core.  So instead of being a negative, wearing a belt adds to what you are doing by allowing you to lift more without as much risk of injury.


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 8, 2014)

I bought a belt and love how it helps me stabilize my core and definitely helps reduce back pain.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 8, 2014)

Using a belt does not weaken the muscles. Like they said above it stabilizes you as a better way to prevent injury. The thing is not everyone walking around using a belt will use it correctly.  The breath into the belly to push against the belt is the key factor. I see so many in the gym that just think putting on the belt will save your back......but there not,properly stabilizing themselves in it.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 8, 2014)

I wear my belt on heavy bench sets.

The belts transfers over explosive power when used correctly.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 8, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I wear my belt on heavy bench sets.
> 
> The belts transfers over explosive power when used correctly.



I am gonna try this. So I understand you how do you feel it helps in your the bench?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 8, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I am gonna try this. So I understand you how do you feel it helps in your the bench?



Helps your set up by helping you stay tight.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 8, 2014)

Works great on my abs too actually. Weird side effect.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't used mine enough because I have not been going heavy. Time to break the old forever lever from the trunk of my car.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I wear my belt on heavy bench sets.
> 
> The belts transfers over explosive power when used correctly.


I just started doing this also. Makes me feel a lot more secure when benching.


----------



## baitslinger (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm pissed that I DID'NT use my belt and sustained a slight injury while WARMING UP for a deadlift. I was working up to some 405 singles, and got injured with 2 wheels, not focusing on form, and NO BELT!


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 13, 2014)

Use the belt as often as you can. 

I have a herniated disc L4-L5 and had to get a bilateral microdiscetomy. 

My herniation happened in 2008 and it progressively got worse. Even with perfect technique heavy load with slowly start to compress your disc. 


Wearing a belt also helps keep the waist smaller.


----------



## York (Nov 16, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I wear my belt on heavy bench sets.
> 
> The belts transfers over explosive power when used correctly.



I don't think I've ever seen this done before, might have to give it a shot.


----------

